# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye (Site de Waremme)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye (Site de Waremme)
avenue de la Résistance 2
Waremme

Bezoek de website van CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye.*

----------

